# Runout on my new Nova G3



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello all.

So, earlier today I posted about turning small blanks without a chuck. I looked at some responses, and then I went out and bought a chuck. Go figure. 

So, I got the Nova G3 w/ the Nova 1" 8TPI adapter. I installed it and marveled at the wobble. I don't have a dial or anything, and I don't need it. I can visible see it wobble. 

I quickly installed my 3" faceplate that came with the lathe and checked as best I could for runout with a square against the edge looking for gaps. Seems really solid. I've cleaned off all surfaces, no dice. They all seem to mate very well. 

So, I think it's the Nova insert or Nova chuck. 

Is there anything I can do besides return it?


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I had a similar problem with my Supernova 2 chuck. The problem was the insert kept loosening up. I put it in with some loctite and a huge wrench and it fixed the problem.

Mark


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

It could be the insert. I have read posts with issues with inserts which are not made by Teknatool.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/nova-chuck-26623/


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

You say you ran out and got a chuck so I assume you picked this up at WoodCraft maybe and didnt order it from somewhere? I dont think WC sells the insert that Teknatool makes. Its a knockoff and causes people lots of problems.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

First I would check that it is a Nova oem insert. If so it would have came in a red Teknatool box, not a baggie. I could post pics with other info if necessary.
One crafty wood retail store sells their knockoff. At one time they carried "Nova inserts" and "Inserts for Nova chucks".
If it is a true Nova, remove the insert and use a small wire brush to go around the threads. Dampen a piece of paper or q-tip with mineral spirits or oil and see if there was any metal shard left from manufacturing. The inserts take a little force to install and the end of the insert seats on the interior of the chuck. It only takes a very small shard to throw it off. I had to clean one of mine and someone else had the same problem a few weeks back.

I also had one of the crafty store inserts. Runout was .014 and when I switched to a real Nova runout dropped to .004.

I have several Novas and never has an insert come loose. There is a set screw to lock it to the chuck body.


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

Update:

I brought the chuck and insert to another Woodcraft (closer to work). They looked at it, agreed very quickly that it was off and handed me a new insert and chuck. Didn't even ask for a receipt. Plus, I bought it at a different store. 

So, here's one for buying at your local Woodcraft. Customer service can't be beat. Oh, btw, it was the Woodcraft of Boston in Woburn.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

MidKnight said:


> So, here's one for buying at your local Woodcraft. Customer service can't be beat. Oh, btw, it was the Woodcraft of Boston in Woburn.


This is my local store ... the guys there are (IMO) exceptional in their focus on customer satisfaction.

In return, I do my best to keep them profitable :laughing:

(btw -- are you a member of the local woodturning club? We meet in Lexington 3rd Thursday of the month ... LINK ...)


----------

